# Que cajas usar para bajos



## Juantm10 (Nov 9, 2014)

Buenas amigos acudo a ustedes porque no tengo casi experiencia en el sonido.
La duda que tengo es la siguiente:
Tengo unos parlantes AVC 18 de 1500 los tengo en una caja Cervin Vega, los esta moviendo una planta Bunker mx4000 con un dbx pa+ y resulta que me suenan buenos bajos a menos de dos metros y a mas distancia no suenan nada, los uso al aire libre, quiero que me recomienden que caja usar?
Agradecería mucho su apoyo. ...


----------

